# Rice Dream



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

I am more than willing to substitute reg milk woth rice milk, and i recently purchased rice dream. does anyone fin this tolerable? id try it in a sec, but the ingredients says that a oil is in it, and im afraid that it will be no good for me.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

The small amount of oil present in rice milk is not enough to cause probems. (Some people on this board seem to make negative comments about any fat in the diet, when in fact it is something we need. A person cannot avoid ALL products containg fat or oil.)Anyway, I don't really care for the taste of rice milk. I love oat milk, although it is a bit sweeter from the natural sugars in the oats.


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I LOVE rice milk! It has made morning cereal and cooking with milk so much better for me.Try it, if it doesn't agree with you, then try the soy or the almond milk.Luckily there are very good alternatives on the market now.


----------



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

I have been using Rice Dream Red (original) to make my porridge and while I don't mind the taste at all I think it has actually upset my insides along with the organic porridge!! I would say if you are going to try it do so a little at a time so as to guage your response to it. Good luckEl


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Rice Dream rice milk has been a staple in my family for several years. I even substitute it for milk in recipes and it works pretty well most of the time.


----------



## supertracker22 (Jun 25, 2002)

I never had any luck with it and coconut milk will stop D also thai kitchen regular not fat free and Primal Defense , ir also has fat to keep your weight up .Please try L- glutamine capsules 500mg three times a day on an empty stomach if possible it will really normalize your bathroom time and slow it way down trust me .


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

I love both Rice Dream and soy milk. I opt for the soy though because it's good for women's ills.It's delicious and full of calcium too. The chocolate is to die for. (If you can tolerate chocolate, sweetie.)m-


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi, Rice dream vanilla is the only thing that I do find tolerable, it is like watered down milk, and tastes pretty good on cereal. It doesn't bother me at all. I can't stand the taste of soy so for me that is not an option at all, YUK! Try the rice dream you may be pleasantly surprised, I was.


----------



## PetaHertz (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm allergic to milk, and soy products set off my IBS. Rice Dream is like um...a dream! It doesn't bother me and I think it tastes great. Also, they have Rice Dream ice cream which tastes delicious as well!


----------



## aghast (Aug 12, 2002)

I used rice dream for the first time last night and didn't have any problems with it so far (even though oils usually hit me full force). I know I can't tolerate dairy and I'm not so sure about soy milk (has set off my IBS before), plus I'm not really a fan of the soy flavor. So rice dream might be my best bet for cereal and cooking purposes. I'd say go for it...only one way to find out, right? Hopefully we both get lucky with it.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I like the rice dream, also the almond drink. You will never know if it is for you unless you try.


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

i like rice dream ice cream!


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Not to change the subject a tad bit........A long, long time ago, my Mom used to tell me rice was good for D. Even though I'm IBS C, the new med I'm on now, is giving me D. So I've been eating a lot of rice. I never thought I'd see these days of D. But guess what?? it ain't workin. LOL. not this time. must be a potent med. Love and Hugs to all who want them...Jadair---


----------

